# detail cost



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi im looking for some info on the price of a detail on the car pictured below, a looking to get it done sumtime in february. any coments welome


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

speak to a pro in your area:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

(they'll need more info than that though)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

depends what you want really

valet
protection detail
light correction
full correction

etc


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Off topic but nice car, Would love a shot of one of them in the snow :car:


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> depends what you want really
> 
> valet
> protection detail
> ...


would just go for the full works mate:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Dave_KG would probably travel to you. :thumb:


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Think I paid DaveKG £350 for doing this: 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145447

I feel this is very reasonable due to the amount of "man hours" spent on the car and the effort, not sure if yours would be more as obviously it is a bigger car. Just to give you an idea though mate.

Ally


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

AllyRS said:


> Think I paid DaveKG £350 for doing this:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145447
> 
> I feel this is very reasonable due to the amount of "man hours" spent on the car and the effort, not sure if yours would be more as obviously it is a bigger car. Just to give you an idea though mate.
> ...


thanks mate just looking at a rough price, il give him a call,:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice car mate :thumb:

Love these


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

loving the car. would probably be about £400 roughly for a full detail


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Have a go yourself!


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

m0bov said:


> Have a go yourself!


i would but not very clued up on it:thumb::thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

gordy2008 said:


> i would but not very clued up on it:thumb::thumb:


Spend hours on here and read up about it lol


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

gordy2008 said:


> i would but not very clued up on it:thumb::thumb:


I wasn't untill I spent ages reading on here ( still got ALOT more to learn) but I now feel confident enough to do my car fully now.

It will also give you a great deal of satisfaction knowing that you've just done that to your car rather than handing over your cash and coming back when the jobs done. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## annabelm (Nov 14, 2009)

£120 a day and i would say a max of 2days


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

We all started somewhere, its all part of the fun. Long as you do lots of reading and take your time. If you don't have the space to keep kit, or to work in or you really do have limited time then fair enough. Otherwise, def think about it. Everyone on here will help you!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> speak to a pro in your area:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246
> 
> (they'll need more info than that though)


As Kev says, check out the above link and have a look through The Studio for examples of the work folk turn out. Ring around a few detailers, have a chat, ask questions - folk will always be happy to discuss the work they do. 

If you fancy mucking in and doing it yourself but don't feel you have the confidence, we and other detailers offer a "Tuition Detail" style service where you can learn about detailing during the process of having your car detailed - you work alongside us, learning as you go. Proven very popular last year, so something to bear in mind 



annabelm said:


> £120 a day and i would say a max of 2days


Max of two days based on? I would be very sweer to contemplate giving a time scale of two days if working on my own, as if that car required a full interior and exterior detail you have to cover all eventualities of what may come up. With two detailers in a team, two days for a full in and our detail is more feasible but seeing the car first would naturally aid one's estimate of timescales  Man hours on a typical interior and exterior detail amount to about 40 (so, £6/hr before products are enterred into the equation based on your money reckoning ), but can easily extend beyond this depending on what needs to be carried out...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

annabelm said:


> £120 a day and i would say a max of 2days


Not worth getting out of bed for, sorry your well under the paint correction price radar. I can make that valeting a few cars all day. Detailing is a skill and paint correction is worth a lot more than £120 a day.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Go on have a go.....its easy and as previously stated we all have to start somewhere!!:thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Dave_KG would probably travel to you. :thumb:


Yeah i wouldnt be suprised.:lol:


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

annabelm said:


> £120 a day and i would say a max of 2days


What do you base that on? (£120 a day)

Detailing/valeting business will come in at net of tax profit figure around 60% of sales if it is well run.

Who in their right mind would run a full-time business to take home £72 a day?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

annabelm said:


> £120 a day and i would say a max of 2days


where does the figure come from then?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

If this thread turns into yet another <yawn> slanging match about costs and money, I'll just close it, as these things never end well, and the signs are here already it's going down that road.

There was a link to the list of detailers posted up very early on in this thread for the OP to look over and contact any of the them to dicuss it privately.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> If this thread turns into yet another <yawn> slanging match about costs and money, I'll just close it, as these things never end well, and the signs are here already it's going down that road.
> 
> *There was a link to the list of detailers posted up very early on in this thread for the OP to look over and contact any of the them to dicuss it privately*.


that was me in the first reply... seems to of been ignored


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

gordy1984 said:


> Hi im looking for some info on the price of a detail on the car pictured below, a looking to get it done sumtime in february. any coments welome


do you not already know someone extremely capable of this???

cant wait to see the job he makes of mine


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> that was me in the first reply... seems to of been ignored


iv contacted some1 mate thanks for the info:thumb::thumb:


----------



## antonio007 (Dec 23, 2009)

Most dealers such as BMw or Merc pay self employed valeters £9 per full correction. How about that?


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

antonio007 said:


> Most dealers such as BMw or Merc pay self employed valeters £9 per full correction. How about that?


Sorry mate but you cannot even begin to compare what goes on in a main dealers to a detailers correction! Most (if not all) dealers wouldn't even know what paint correction is let alone detailing.

And I would suggest you figures of '£9 per full correction' is actually for a valet at a main dealers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

antonio007 said:


> Most dealers such as BMw or Merc pay self employed valeters £9 per full correction. How about that?


load of rubbish


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

antonio007 said:


> Most dealers such as BMw or Merc pay self employed valeters £9 per *full hologram and buffer trail treatment. How about that?*




Surely?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

antonio007 said:


> Most dealers such as BMw or Merc pay self employed valeters £9 per full correction. How about that?


I think your mistaking a dealer prep ie valet with a detail, a correction will take 10-16 hours min, even a quick run over is going to be 5 at the roughest of standards.

Dealerships dont "detail" cars they clean them at best, we deal with a few dealerships and they all pay per hour and never bat an eye lid as they know what goes in to it


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

james b said:


> I think your mistaking a dealer prep ie valet with a detail, a correction will take 10-16 hours min, even a quick run over is going to be 5 at the roughest of standards.
> 
> Dealerships dont "detail" cars they clean them at best, we deal with a few dealerships and they all pay per hour and never bat an eye lid as they know what goes in to it


Depends on what you class as a detail and a clean I suppose.

I know one dealer where they will spend upto 3 days on a car, that includes rotary work.

The cost: £30 plus vat.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Its not commercially viable, nor can you pay someone 30 pounds for 3 8 hours days by law, so i think your talking a bit of


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

But since i work for them then I know what they do.

You however, dont work for them and as such dont know what they do.

:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Depends on what you class as a detail and a clean I suppose.
> 
> I know one dealer where they will spend upto 3 days on a car, that includes rotary work.
> 
> The cost: £30 plus vat.


No way.


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> Depends on what you class as a detail and a clean I suppose.
> 
> I know one dealer where they will spend upto 3 days on a car, that includes rotary work.
> 
> The cost: £30 plus vat.


hahaha sorry but I had to laugh at that.

They have good solicitors obviously because when they say 'up to 3 days' that means 1 hour TOPS

Lets put that in the real world, would you stay at the ritz and expect it to be the price of a travelodge at the end?

Err no you wouldn't because you understand that the ritz is in a completely different league


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JoeAVS1 said:


> *hahaha sorry but I had to laugh at that.*
> 
> They have good solicitors obviously because when they say 'up to 3 days' that means 1 hour TOPS
> 
> ...


i'm still laughing


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> i'm still laughing


in fact they probably spend this much time on it........
:detailer:​


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Upto you.

Since I work opposite the man who does it, guess who knows how much is charged etc etc :thumb:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> I know one dealer where they will spend upto 3 days on a car, that includes rotary work.
> 
> The cost: £30 plus vat.





james b said:


> ^^ Its not commercially viable, nor can you pay someone 30 pounds for 3 8 hours days by law, so i think your talking a bit of


Don't often find myself nodding in agreement with james on costs, but he sure ain't wrong there. £10 / day seems slightly, err.... unlikely


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm off for the best indian in Bedford now and it'd better not cost more than 20p or I'm kicking up a stink:wave:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> But since i work for them then I know what they do.
> 
> You however, dont work for them and as such dont know what they do.
> 
> :thumb:


Not wrong i dont work for them, id be living in a cardboard box if i did by the sounds of it.

you expect us to believe a proper legit business will do 24 hours laybor on a car and only pay there worker 30 quid, for one it dont even meet the legal minimum wage requierment for this country so you eiather work for a company that employees are off the books illegal imigrants or your talking [email protected] ........


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

so 24 hours divided by £30 = £1.25 an hour excluding VAT.

I knew all along that you pro's were overcharging


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

can this be closed now......before it gets ugly???


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't even think an illegal migrant worker would work for £10 a day lol


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

mods please close or delete this thread thanks


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> Depends on what you class as a detail and a clean I suppose.
> 
> I know one dealer where they will spend upto 3 days on a car, that includes rotary work.
> 
> The cost: £30 plus vat.


Have you been sniffing the Tardis too long mate?


----------

